# Minecraft !!



## serger989 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just did a search on this and couldn't find it, seriously no one has made a thread about this? It looks like absolute shit but it's one of the most addicting games I've ever played. It's in alpha stages right now but it's on sale for $9 euros and, I laughed at that at first, until I played it (it will be $20 euros when it gets released, which is why I got it now since if you get it now, you get everything in the future for free) . Bought it right away like I was on some kind of crack. I'm just building shit, I made a god damned pirate ship, an amazing castle and working on a Lotr Helms deep.

Anyways the idea of the game is that the whole world is made of blocks. You can destroy/create whatever you want basically. The levels can be small or huge (you can build on the ground, in the ground, in the sky etc). The levels can be like 1000 blocks deep/high etc to give an idea of the size of them.

The game has a f2p multiplayer that is just "create mode" called Minecraft Classic. What you can buy is "Survival Mode" where you had HP, night/day cycle, lighting effects, enemies, crafting etc (again it's all very bad looking, nearly like Doom, but higher res).

Here's an example of how bad it looks but what kind of cool stuff you can make.

A bunch of random created things from mountains, castles, dragons, the enterprise etc


The Reichstag


Fucking Mines of Moria


Interior of someones uss enterprise


Exterior of someones uss enterprise


A timelapse of someones game (great example of the game in action)



Again, it looks very very bad, but its quite addictive once you give it a shot, the first adventure I had getting lost in some tunnels, I was hooked.

Minecraft.net


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 29, 2010)

We've been talking about Minecraft in the PC gaming thread for a whie  As a single PC game, it cannot sustain its own thread on this forum.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

*So, yeah. Minecraft.*

Yeah, I was kind of curious if anyone else played it. I figure I can't be the only one on here who does. For the uninformed this here is a trailer for .

Its really hard to explain how addicting and awesome it is. Its best just to try it out. Pretty much a sandbox world creator, but that doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

I've played it.

The community is god-awful.  I gave up finding a server with decent people weeks ago.  Got banned numerous times simply because someone accused me of griefing.

I got my money's worth in the SP though.  It's quite good there.  Only problem is a lack of updates at this point.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

Eh, the community is great you just have to find the right people. That being said I really don't play SMP especially considering its broken anyway.

No one should complain about the updates considering its pretty much a one man show. I don't expect anything in a timely fashion which isn't a biggy either considering its more than playable.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I eventually just went on a private server with a buddy.  SMP is buggy/laggy though, like you said.

Apparently he's making a company or something.  I give him a pass for lack of updates considering I've got other stuff to do anyway.  What I've played so far on SP has justified my payment in any case.


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2010)

So.... how do I play this for free? 

No but srsly, haven't found a way yet to get to single player.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2010)

Horrible.. just horrible.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha, I was thinking a short bit ago about making a Minecraft thread. I rambled a bit about it in the general PC gaming thread. It really is astonishingly addictive. I wasted away days on the game. Tried making an aquarium house. Didn't quite work out. But I learned that if I put water on top of my building I can actually swim up the side from the waterfall it makes. Who knew I was such a strong swimmer.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Haha, I was thinking a short bit ago about making a Minecraft thread. I rambled a bit about it in the general PC gaming thread. It really is astonishingly addictive. I wasted away days on the game. Tried making an aquarium house. Didn't quite work out. But I learned that if I put water on top of my building I can actually swim up the side from the waterfall it makes. Who knew I was such a strong swimmer.



Yeah, I post like maybe a few times a year randomly, so I figured someone would have made a thread about it already. Once you start messing around with water and mine tracks its a learning experience. I just finished making a water elevator to the bottom of the world the other day. Then I found a shitload of iron in an adjacent cave system. I was in the zone mining doing my thing then someone calls me on the phone. I lose concentration for a split second and don't think and I mine the ore underneath me. I fall into a lava pit only to lose stacks upon stacks of redstone, iron, and all my diamond tools. 

Pretty much deleted that world in rage, and now have spent a lot of time regenerating worlds trying to find a good spawn point.



"Shion" said:


> Horrible.. just horrible.



It'll be okay.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2010)

Liengod said:


> Yeah, I post like maybe a few times a year randomly, so I figured someone would have made a thread about it already. Yeah, once you start messing around with water and mine tracks its a learning experience. I just finished making a water elevator to the bottom of the world the other day. Then I found a shitload of iron in an adjacent cave system. I was in the zone mining doing my thing then someone calls me on the phone. I lose concentration for a split second and don't think and I mine the ore underneath me. I fall into a lava pit only to lose stacks upon stacks of redstone, iron, and all my diamond tools.
> 
> Pretty much deleted that world in rage, and now have spent a lot of time regenerating worlds trying to find a good spawn point.
> 
> ...



Might as well walk around with a dildo in my ass wearing a bluetooth and talking out loud in public.. 

Idk, just not my kind of game.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm assuming you didn't play it because I thought the same thing until I played it. The only bad thing about the game is the graphics and once you do get sucked into it they grow on you. It looks twice as good if you skin it too.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94[/YOUTUBE]
Shit is really addictive. 

​


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

What's so great about this game? I don't get it.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> Shit is really addictive.
> 
> ​



Guy in the video is hilarious. I saw that a few days ago shit is wild actual survival single player is way more addicting, imo.

Truer words have not been spoken though. 



Echø said:


> What's so great about this game? I don't get it.





That sums up the experience, but really you just have to play it and experience it. Watch some videos on stuff. Once you actually start mining in caves and playing it in the survival singe player mode it'll make you jump a lot. Especially with headphones on. Its really probably one of the most addicting games I've played.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug[/YOUTUBE]

This is the most impressive thing I've seen done with Minecraft.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is the most impressive thing I've seen done with Minecraft.



Ya, that is fucking crazy. The game has so many creative outlets. Its insane building computers inside of computers.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2010)

He put a computer in a computer in a game


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 3, 2010)

The Ultimate Water Slide. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiyrNGPgrIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2010)

So pretty much its a game where you can build whatever you want?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Bleach said:


> So pretty much its a game where you can build whatever you want?



Yup.  There are a couple of different modes, I can't think of the proper names off the top of my head but I can give you an idea of what you do in each more or less.

One is where you have an infinite amount of preset blocks that you can use to build whatever you want.  Pretty standard.

The latest is a survival mode where you have health, a crafting system, mining, and building.

The multiplayer is very, very buggy and not really worth dealing with at the moment.  It's a multiplayer version of Survival Multiplayer.

A simple game all things considered, but it can be pretty addicting at times.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 3, 2010)

Didi said:


> Nah, says I need a premium account. But surely there's a way around it?



Yeah, guess no more free weekend stuff.
I don't think there is unless someone gives you the Minecraft file and you play offline, but even then I'm not sure it still works.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2010)

That water ride one was beautiful. probably the best creation I've seen so far. I loved the parts involving lava. On a different note, have a funny minecraft video. Remember kids, fire bad!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs[/YOUTUBE]


Liengod said:


> Yeah, I post like maybe a few times a year randomly, so I figured someone would have made a thread about it already. Once you start messing around with water and mine tracks its a learning experience. I just finished making a water elevator to the bottom of the world the other day. Then I found a shitload of iron in an adjacent cave system. I was in the zone mining doing my thing then someone calls me on the phone. I lose concentration for a split second and don't think and I mine the ore underneath me. I fall into a lava pit only to lose stacks upon stacks of redstone, iron, and all my diamond tools.
> 
> Pretty much deleted that world in rage, and now have spent a lot of time regenerating worlds trying to find a good spawn point.


Oh man, I bet plenty of people have had experiences like that. I had one of those where my spawn point was a complete death trap since it was very close to a lot of shady areas for those zombies to not burn up in. I ended that world soon after I started it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



That looks like a very fun update.  

Better start making some weapons.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2010)

Torches that don't last forever?????? Fuck life. I wonder what resources will be required to mass produce Lanterns :S

The deeper you dig the more dangerous things are is a great idea. I guess this means we won't be seeing many or any updates until October 31st then


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2010)

FISH! So I have what borders on an unhealthy obession with fishing in video games (can't stand it in real life). Would be fun to be able to fish at all although the idea of scary fish is fun.  Thank goodness for a craftable watch. I died a couple times early on in a couple of my games from not knowing when I could head back out.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeay, I got it working now. Time to waste some time.


----------



## Liengod (Oct 7, 2010)

I really really hope he doesn't add big sea monsters. I'd be terrified and always use a boat. Fishing would be awesome though. He should add kind of a Animal Crossing type system for clothes and stuff. Items drop on the screen the exact same way already too, lol.

Also any torches you already made in the game before the update will automatically transform into lanterns.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2010)

^If he does anything that makes it like Animal Crossing I fear I shall never stop playing. I had quite an addiction to Animal Crossing awhile back. Every once in awhile I still think of playing it but think I think I might never put it down. Sea monsters would kind of be fun though. I like the trying at surviving at the start with the zombies and skeletons. Running away form big old monsters could bring a little more excitement to fishing when that is put in.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2010)

PC Gamer Halloween update preview:


IndieGames.com Halloween update preview:


I got the stupid idea from the internet to reapply some thermal paste on my Macbook Pro's logic board to fix my overheating problems. AND IT WORKED!

I can play Minecraft safely again.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2010)

Minecraft update is out! The only thing that didn't make it in the update yet is the expiring torches.



Maybe thats a good thing :S


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2010)

Woot, yay for update. Fishing seems a bit silly with the pigs around, even near the water.  I was hoping something more interesting from them. I'm a bit glad they haven't done the expiring torches thing yet either. Some of the biome differences seem very subtle, but it is still cool.

I got a coworker to buy Minecraft, my life is complete. As I type this he'll be gloriously set on his way to addiction.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2010)

Finally made a portal to the Nether in single player. I thought it would be fun to attack a pig zombie but then he and his friends rocked me and continue to rock me any time i enter my portal


----------



## Enclave (Dec 14, 2010)

FYI, this is basically your last chance to get this fantastic game at the discounted price.  Come December 20th the game is entering beta at which point the price increases to $15 euros and future updates will actually cost money (though not bug fixes from what I hear)

The word of Notch:



> Minecraft Beta: December 20, 2010
> 
> The next epoch is upon us! The skies are trembling, pigs are growing wings, and the nether is turning awfully cold, as Minecraft slowly crawls out of Alpha..
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2010)

Phew, for a second there future updates would cost money for people who have already bought it earlier, but it's gonna be free forever! =D


----------



## Enclave (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry if I was a little vague when I'd posted that.  Updates for people with an alpha account will remain free.  Just not people with beta and release accounts.

Thus why it's so imperative for anybody who's on the fence for this game to just bite the bullet and buy it now, before they lose out on the alpha pricing.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2010)

Just bought this game and I love it.

It brought back my love of Lego from my childhood..

Now,excuse me gentlemen!

I have an underground bunker to dig!


----------



## Adagio (Jan 12, 2011)

Bumping this because the Beta  came out a while ago, who here still plays?
I haven't really tried the Multiplayer yet because the SP Survival mode is so addicting. Plus, considering I'm a sucker for customization, I've been wasting heaps of time on texture packs and mods. My favorite mod is the BiomeTerrain which generates realistic biomes when you use the world generator. It creates massive maps and they all contain the different ranges from polar ice caps to arid deserts.. its simply stunning. 
This game is a pot of gold but I truly wonder whether it will be worth the $20 for people who have never tried it once its fully released.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2011)

It's one of the greatest games I've played so far. Many possibilities for you to do in the game, and a pretty simple game. Saw some people said "The best 10$ spent on my life", I have to agree with that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 14, 2011)

Update yesterday, woot! Information mooched from his tumblr since I'm too lazy to type it out myself:


> New features:
> * Note blocks (right click to tune, trigger to play)
> * 15 wool dyes
> * A new water dwelling mob
> ...


lol, the minecraft wiki was going insane yesterday from all the people updating it. When I go home I am going to dye so many sheep.  Also, cake!


----------



## Adagio (Jan 15, 2011)

This new update has so many possibilities 

The music boxes = potential giant musical house 
Squids = Aquarium!
Color dyes = Rainbow colored sheep pen

And the cake makes it easier to heal now, so that means more dungeoning and exploring. Ahh I love this game.. 
Oh and I forgot about the dispenser which is awesome for defending your house and for the bonemeal which will make harvesting trees a lot faster


----------



## FmDante (Jan 15, 2011)

Da cake is a lie


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolves incoming!? The cutest and coolest idea yet. Have a youtube video Notch posted of 'em. I could just squee in delight. :3


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think I'll ever play this game simply because I hear it's very addicting and I spend too much time playing video-games that AREN'T open ended like this one as it is.


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

This game looks like shit.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 22, 2011)

omg the wolves are awesome @_@


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2011)

I really want this game, I watch my friend play it on his computer and seen some of the stuff you can do, it looks great.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 27, 2011)

This game is fun... only if you have lot of imaginations and patience... especially the patience part.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2011)

Patience is fine, I have more time then I know what to do with?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2011)

hi guys!
i'm glad i found a thread about minecraft here. i spend the whole day watching minecraft videos and watching them alone is already addicting. can't imagine how addicting actual playing is then.
i got a few questions for you guys if you don't mind 

1) if i buy the current beta version, will i get the future updates for free or will i have to pay extra for them?

2) is it possible to set up a private server for me and friends after buying the game? if not, are there "other" ways to provide a private server? ()

3) if you play together with friends, can you trade/share raw materials and stuff? 

4) how do you manage to spend not too much time on this game, i know i will spend weeks adventuring


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 31, 2011)

wow, thanks for the information dude! really helpful.
a friend of mine and me will buy this game today and hopefully we will have a server running this evening


----------



## JigokuSenshi (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I guess nobody plays Minecraft since no one is replying


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 30, 2011)

Somehow haven't came across different weather yet. Achievements added were kind of silly. 

Anyone out there exploring the billions of different mods out there? Currently eying one with planes.


----------



## hanny (May 4, 2011)

hehe my brother plays Minecraft and he's hooked.. he tells me it's got similar strategy elements to ... is that true??


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Anyone have any decent servers?


----------



## insi_tv (May 10, 2011)

has a pretty good list of servers, haven't joined any of them tough


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2011)

I haven't played since mid-January, but I thought the game was decently fun. It's surprisingly demanding (hardware-wise) for a game with an old school aesthetic and it certainly isn't "worth" $20 if you intend to play it for the normal shelf-life of a video game.

Still, I don't regret buying it, since I know I'm going to be playing it a while from now. I consider it in the same league as _Garry's Mod_ in terms of style and sandbox-ish-ness. I did enjoy, though, gearing up and setting out for an adventure, even if that seemed to be the most generic thing to do in Minecraft (other than digging straight down).


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I'll be purchasing it and supporting the company soon enough, my friends play it; tried it on their PCs; it's a blast, if albeit tedious.


----------



## LizzieParty (May 16, 2011)

it sounds like a cool  game to play, because i heard the creepers can scare the shit out of you if you build a cave.looking forward to survival horror.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2011)

Patch 1.6 came out today! I can finally go to the nether with my husband. ;3


> New features:
> + Added Nether support to multiplayer
> + The client will ask minecraft.net if the current login is valid. If the server says “no”, a warning message appears in the client. You can still play the game even if this happens.
> + Added craftable maps
> ...


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2011)

*MINECRAFT 1st building*

Guys, I just decide to start playing this game, lol it was awesome, 
check this my 1st building.

*Spoiler*: __ 





all wall made by sandstone, it was a pain to collect enough sand and craft it to sandstone. fighting my motion sickness too. lol


I have secret passage in my basement


lead to out side


this is observation room.





what about yours, I want to see yours if you dont mind 
thank you


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Wait wait wait... what??


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been playing this again off and on.  James and his coworkers had a server up that I played on for awhile. I had a lot of fun exploring and collecting a whole bunch of dogs. Made some goofy things out of brick and plenty of glass. Maybe I'll post later.

I've heard good things about the partial 1.8 patch that just hit. Adventure time! Been holding off on playing it since I'm hoping for some more updates to iron out the bugs I also have been hearing about.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I've been playing this again off and on.  James and his coworkers had a server up that I played on for awhile. I had a lot of fun exploring and collecting a whole bunch of dogs. Made some goofy things out of brick and plenty of glass. Maybe I'll post later.
> 
> I've heard good things about the partial 1.8 patch that just hit. Adventure time! Been holding off on playing it since I'm hoping for some more updates to iron out the bugs I also have been hearing about.



They still haven't implemented NPC's and I haven't the faintest of clues as to what I can do with all that experience I have been collecting.

On the other hand,the new land-generating algorythm is great and the lighting has been polished!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally tried out the new update. Already wandered across two abandoned villages. I'm not sure if it makes the world feel more or less empty of people. Kind of weird loitering around those but it gave me some ideas. And laughs at some of the little rooms that are only 9x2 with a little table in a corner. No wonder they abandoned those.

I've only looked at the Endermen out of the corner of my eye since I haven't quite managed to courage to look directly at them.  One day I'll try it out and I'm sure to regret it. What else...oh, I like the swamplands and having to eat isn't so bad thanks to stacking meat finally.


----------



## eHav (Nov 7, 2011)

do you people still play this? i've been playing for a year or so, and its an amazing game. i didnt buy hte game, since the full version isnt out yet, but i've played with some friends over tunngle, its great!


----------



## serger989 (Nov 7, 2011)

eHav said:


> do you people still play this? i've been playing for a year or so, and its an amazing game. i didnt buy hte game, since the full version isnt out yet, but i've played with some friends over tunngle, its great!



I play it all the time... In my opinion I think it's the game of the decade. The sales just keep climbing as well at a faster and faster rate. I bought the game a long time ago, the second I got addicted getting lost in a tunnel in the creative mode free to play thing on the website. Got 2 copies, one for my sister and myself. It's worth the buy since it's cheaper to get it now before the release on the November 18th, when it's released it will cost more, though it will definitely be worth it.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope I'm not doing the wrong thing in bringing a dying topic back up?  

But er, I'm sure last night Minecraft got released officially, as 1.0.0?
I had a go in single player earlier today, spawned in a swamp biome, I was pretty chuffed when I managed to make a bridge out of the Lilly pads... I've yet to have a go at the enchanting stuff, as well as go to 'The end' >_<. Also, Endermen seem alot harder to kill than they were in the beta version, which is annoying, especially when you accidentally look at them fffff-

Has anyone played on any multiplayer servers yet? o.o


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2011)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> I hope I'm not doing the wrong thing in bringing a dying topic back up?
> 
> But er, I'm sure last night Minecraft got released officially, as 1.0.0?
> I had a go in single player earlier today, spawned in a swamp biome, I was pretty chuffed when I managed to make a bridge out of the Lilly pads... I've yet to have a go at the enchanting stuff, as well as go to 'The end' >_<. Also, Endermen seem alot harder to kill than they were in the beta version, which is annoying, especially when you accidentally look at them fffff-
> ...



Don't worry about it!

I didn't play the latest version since my gaming time is now consumed by Skyrim,but I did play on a multiplayer server my friend set up.

We had so much fun with dynamite!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Nov 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Don't worry about it!
> 
> I didn't play the latest version since my gaming time is now consumed by Skyrim,but I did play on a multiplayer server my friend set up.
> 
> We had so much fun with dynamite!



Oh god dynamite <3 Me and a friend kinda temporarily broke a server by planting it all over in creative mode  

Oh Skyrim, consuming peoples lives D: fff- What was the multiplayer like? 

...I'm really wanting to know what The end is like too. xD I've only seen one screenshot of it so far o.o looks kinda scary.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 19, 2011)

I started doing the companion cube from Portal, but fucked up and didn't think even about reaching the sky roof when i started building it, which of course i did and it ruined the whole project... 

*Spoiler*: __ 









I even drew schematics irl to figure out how i should get started, and i forget the most basic thing to check, to see if it would fit in the area i was working in. Im that awesome.

Probably won't bother with it anymore, no point if it can't be finished. On to the next project.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 20, 2011)

you can use something like worldedit to move it down 20 blocks or something. nice project and looks very good imo


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2011)

Really? I had no idea. I'll have to look into that then.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 20, 2011)

there are plenty of tools for world editing. worldedit is just one of them. just grab one and terra form your world like you want it.
it's pretty cool when you have big buildings planned or need to move something from one place to another


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Dec 1, 2011)

So me and a group of friends took on the Ender-Dragon last night. 

Was pretty epic... the ending is long as fuck :I Pissed me off, coz I missed a bit of drama with the server Owner... since I kinda spawned er, armour and bows and arrows for everyone. :V nearly got taken off the moderators list... but he loves me really and let me off <3 OHWELL LOL.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## serger989 (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cEn3-t_dWE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

holy mother of...


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 1, 2011)

serger989 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cEn3-t_dWE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> holy mother of...



HOLY GOD! that's fucking insane, oh my god, did i read that right? 4 weeks with 7 hours per day? OMG


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2012)

Greetings thread from a million years ago! Much has been going on, eh? I finally got to the dragon at the end along with my husband although we haven't gathered the supplies to defeat it yet.
---

In other news, on another server started by the people at my husband's work, come join me at minecraft.ogregamers.com!


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 23, 2012)

what kind of server is it? freebuild? survival?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to get back into this game but it sucks to play just by yourself


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxzfcOKbR0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Icognito (Jul 4, 2012)

I've got it for the 360 and seen my mate play it on the PC, been tempted to get it for the PC too but not sure =/


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got this, still just toying with it, just creating a castle, not sure what im doing lol


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 6, 2012)

Founds a huge ravine in a Jungle biome, with a waterfall down one side, and caves the other. It's incredible.  Set up camp halfway up one of the cliff-sides, but had to remove some vines hanging down first.  May have to explore the caves when my home is finished being constructed.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 23, 2012)

*Minecraft*

I know a topic was made for this before, but I'm hooked again. Anyone else play on PC?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 23, 2012)

I got the 360 version and playing with my twin to beat the Ender Dragon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2012)

First page of the Computer Gaming section:


----------



## Neji (Sep 27, 2012)

Barely played this game, got it over the Summer. It was fucking awesome exploring Westeroscraft though. (Game of Thrones world)


----------



## Samehada (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone still playing on minecraft.ogregamers.com?


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I dont play that much lately. But if anyone knows a good survival,faction server post it.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 19, 2012)

^ Follow this man's word.


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks like this game isn't very popular on NF? damn shame.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 12, 2012)

I know, I go into the gaming forum and realize the Minecraft thread is dead.. It's such an awesome game also. T_T


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't understand how to play multiplayer. I am playin survival solo and that's fine, I just found some diamond and taking a break from it to try multiplayer. I google popular servers and join some and i can't do anything. Can't build, don't have anything, etc. I don't understand this...


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 26, 2013)

Most servers have different systems to avoid griefers.
You have to join their website to get whitelisted (otherwise you can't build anything), you have to register at their forums etc.
Otherwise people could join and destroy all the hard work the people on the server have done. 
I can only recommend searching for servers with whitelisted communites and read their rules/directions on their website.

There are some "vanilla/classic" servers without rules but it's pure anarchy on them


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 9, 2013)

Played it for about half an hour today.

So... exactly what is one supposed to do in this game? Build underground bunkers? 





Vynjira said:


> It looks like this game isn't very popular on NF? damn shame.


It's hidden in a subforum is the problem


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 9, 2013)

You can do whatever you want. Build a home, fight zombies, be a farmer, etc... but there is a "goal" in the game. Find and kill the dragon xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2013)

^This.

It's also fun to start mining (though never dig straight down). Most of the resources are found underground: iron (for weapons, tools, armor better than rock), gold, diamond, red stone (for making electrical circuits), treasure, monster spawners, etc. You can go to the Nether by making a portal out of obsidian (cooled lava/magma, requires diamond pickaxe to break). You can make a farm, mansion, castle, tower of doom, whatever the fuck you want.

Seriously, Minecraft let's you do so many things. People have made shit like _working_ calculators in minecraft:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgJfVRhotlQ[/YOUTUBE]

And a whole lot of other mindboggling things:


----------



## James Bond (Mar 9, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Played it for about half an hour today.
> 
> So... exactly what is one supposed to do in this game? Build underground bunkers?



It can be really good to be played with a friend but ultimately it's like being given a bunch of lego.. you have to make your own fun with it and find what you enjoy doing whether it's trying to build awesome looking homes or going adventuring and killing monsters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 10, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> You can do whatever you want. Build a home, fight zombies, be a farmer, etc... but there is a "goal" in the game. Find and kill the dragon xD


At the moment I'm building a mansion (well, it's more of a tower) that I hope to see from the other side of the hill. 
[sp]At the right is a pool room I made by capturing the flow of a waterfall.
The lower floor includes a basement which isn't shown in the pic but you can kinda make out where it is by the extra blocks of its roof on the ground.
[/sp]



Hangat?r said:


> ^This.
> 
> It's also fun to start mining (though never dig straight down). Most of  the resources are found underground: iron (for weapons, tools, armor  better than rock), gold, diamond, red stone *(for making electrical circuits)*,  treasure, monster spawners, etc. You can go to the Nether by making a  portal out of obsidian (cooled lava/magma, requires diamond pickaxe to  break). You can make a farm, mansion, castle, tower of doom, whatever  the fuck you want.
> 
> Seriously, Minecraft let's you do so many things. People have made shit like _working_ calculators in minecraft:


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah you're ruining it Rainbow, I remember the first time playing it and night came and I was scrambling to get my hut finished to protect me from the evil cows outside.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 10, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Ah you're ruining it Rainbow, I remember the first time playing it and night came and I was scrambling to get my hut finished to protect me from the evil cows outside.


yeah, I may start over in normal mode after I'm done with this little project. I'm feel like I'm missing out on the whole crafting thing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking for a building server with an active population but not too active.

Any hints?


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2013)

So first time ever playing Minecraft, but i have watched my Roommate play it TONS of times. 

Tell myself that im just gonna build a small little hut and then move on....


3 and a half hours later...




This game is a _sickness_


----------



## Golden Circle (May 1, 2013)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Looking for a building server with an active population but not too active.
> 
> Any hints?


4craft.co





Fiona said:


> So first time ever playing Minecraft, but i have watched my Roommate play it TONS of times.
> 
> Tell myself that im just gonna build a small little hut and then move on....
> 
> ...


Now chop down a lot of trees, plant a whole bunch of saplings, build at least three furnaces, and replace all that cobblestone with stone bricks.

Also, just wait until you try tekkit lite.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 23, 2013)

Any servers out there?


----------



## EnderNick (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone think that Mojang will add username changing to Minecraft?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2013)

So anyone know where you can buy scalped Minecon tickets?  I was in line twice and knocked out both times


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 4, 2013)

ebay, maybe?

I don't really know anything about Minecon, but you can usually get tickets from ebay at slightly-inflated prices.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2013)

EnderNick said:


> Does anyone think that Mojang will add username changing to Minecraft?



I doubt it.  Think there is a reason behind tracking someone.  Makes it easier.  Also, it would be unfair to someone else when you trash a bunch of very useful names.  (Yes, you know trolls are assholes)


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone able to make a server and let me play with them? :33


----------

